# О kde

## Sasha2

Вчера обновил систему. В портежах уже стоит kde 3.5. Вроде и у меня около 300 пакетов обновилось. Но KDE как был 3.4, так и остался. В чем может быть дело?

----------

## sfx

KDE3.5 пока что для ~x86.

Если хочется его пощупать собирай:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde

----------

## Sasha2

Да с чего ради, уже со вчерашнего дня все пакеты основные стабильные.

А собирать я ничего не намерен. Я просто emerge --update --deep world.

Все 300 пакетов ставится, а KDE как было 3.4.3 тиа и остается.

Ну хорошо допустим, что KDE сейчас стабильное только версии 3.4.3.

Тогда, что это за 300 пакетов, которые установилсь у меня?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Тогда, что это за 300 пакетов, которые установилсь у меня?

 

С командой:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -vp kde
```

 какая версия будет ставиться?

emerge --sync должно помочь

еще посмотри package.mask

а так же

```
emerge -va =kde-base/kde-3.5.2
```

----------

## suslik

да, есть такое - посмотри какие версии стоят - они обычно старые не удаляют что-бы программы недокомпиленные работали -  я просто потом грохнул ( emerge -C старье_все ) и стала пускатся новая, а вот с фирефоксой не повезло - "слетает" как в винде. 

Ps с фирефоксом разобрался, нельзя zlib компилировать с векторизе опцией, теперь kdelib не собирается с gcc4Last edited by suslik on Mon May 29, 2006 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m1chael

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Вчера обновил систему. В портежах уже стоит kde 3.5. Вроде и у меня около 300 пакетов обновилось. Но KDE как был 3.4, так и остался. В чем может быть дело?

 

Если старую KDE не удалять, то она останется, а новая поставится в отдельную директорию (по-джентовски это называется в отдельный слот). После этого нужно менять симлинки, чтобы запускались уже новые "кеды".

----------

## Sasha2

Да уже разобрался. Честно говоря, я просто проявил невнимательность.

Действительно в Gentoo у меня после установки этих пакетов появилось KDE 3.5.

Однако, KDE 3.4 не удалилось. А по умолчанию грузилось KDE 3.4.

Надо просто как по их руководству по обновлению грлхнуть просто старое KDE 3.4.

И все после этого в порядке.

----------

## edge

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Надо просто как по их руководству по обновлению грлхнуть просто старое KDE 3.4.
> 
> И все после этого в порядке.

 

Можно было не грохать, а поменять в /etc/rc.conf опцию XSESSION="kde-3.4" на XSESSION="kde-3.5"

И можно было старую и не удалять..

----------

## Sasha2

А зачем их две то KDE?

Ну а если хочется иметь две, то можно нужную выбирать из списка в окне для логина.

По умолчанию, грузится последняя.

----------

## edge

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> А зачем их две то KDE?
> 
> Ну а если хочется иметь две, то можно нужную выбирать из списка в окне для логина.
> 
> По умолчанию, грузится последняя.

 

Не у всех kdm стартует при загрузке системы. Некоторые в консоль заходят и startx нажимают.

----------

## Balancer

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> А зачем их две то KDE?

 

Например, чтобы тем кто на KDE работает, можно было и работать и новую версию (нестабильную) щупать  :Very Happy: 

----------

